
Bootstrap, a UI framework used by 20% of internet sites, is dropping IE support - doener
https://www.zdnet.com/article/bootstrap-a-ui-framework-used-by-20-of-internet-sites-is-dropping-ie-support/
======
neurothustra
I don't know how many people are using Bootstrap anymore. Professionally I
know that the only time we use Bootstrap, in a medium sized corporation, is if
it's already bundled as a dependency for some other package we're using. I
would imagine that the 20% of the internet still using Bootstrap is probably
going to drop significantly with the removal of IE support. Or maybe not,
maybe they're aware of the impact not supporting IE will have and found it to
be a reasonable path to go down.

~~~
throw1234651234
Most people are still using Bootstrap
([https://www.mockplus.com/blog/post/css-
framework](https://www.mockplus.com/blog/post/css-framework)).

Things like Bulma and Material offer less features, though bring some
conveniences.

------
nunez
This isn't as terrible as it seems since many of those sites won't update
their version of Bootstrap.

